

Replacing The 2nd Amendment For Modern Times - iseff
http://www.iseff.com/post/52361848304/a-rant-replacing-the-2nd-amendment-for-modern-times

======
Hyrum_Graff
I argued something very similar in my blog post here [http://www.battle-
school.co.uk/Blog/2013/01/14/the-second-am...](http://www.battle-
school.co.uk/Blog/2013/01/14/the-second-amendment-in-the-21st-century/) That
was following the suicide of Aaron Swartz, which is also the last time I saw
the front page of Hacker News swamped with almost identical stories.

